

This startup wants to tackle the 1 bn € market tracking small construction tools - whiteboardmag
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/stolen-construction-tools-billion-euro-startup/

======
munyukim
Very ambitious, but still possible

~~~
whiteboardmag
Yes, that's what I thought :) They do have a solid business plan and funding
in place and there is revenue, so I'd say they're in good shape. The only
danger would come from being leapfrogged by an even better funded players.

